# kernel lacks support for ppp

## bjoern

Hello,

I have desperately been trying to get pppoe up and running on my gentoo linux box for the last few days but I just can't seem to get rid of a ppp error message when executing adsl-connect. It tells me my kernel lacks support for ppp. But I recompiled my kernel now several times including anything that might have something to do with ppp. First of all of course the ppp protocol itself. Nothing helped and I keep getting this error message. You know some option that I might have overseen and which might be important?

Thanks for any help...

greets

bjoern

----------

## mb

did you compiled ppp support as module or built into kernel ??

#mb

----------

